# Oyster King or Charley's in Acworth???



## Jranger (Feb 4, 2008)

Anyone wanna get together for a seafood lunch this week?
My week is wide open for lunch so I can go today or any other day...
Lets eat!


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Feb 4, 2008)

hmmm let me check my class schedule and work schedule and I might be able to go


----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 4, 2008)

oyster king,oyster king,oyster king,oyster king.

Just let me know what day,man I love their fried shrimp


----------



## cardfan (Feb 4, 2008)

work won't allow it on my end...but man, I LOVE CHARLIE'S


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Feb 4, 2008)

Only day I have off is wednesday and I dont get outta class until 3 so that is kinda late for lunch for everyone


----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't know what day will be "good" for me,my sinuses are  right now.If it ain't sneezing,it's dripping.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 5, 2008)

Jeff Raines said:


> I don't know what day will be "good" for me,my sinuses are  right now.If it ain't sneezing,it's dripping.



Just like eatin oysters huh....


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Feb 5, 2008)

When we going?


----------



## HandgunHTR (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm good for any day but Friday.


----------



## LadyGunner (Feb 5, 2008)

I went Charley's tonight for dinner
1st time there

I like Dougs place in emerson for the fried oysters and price
they were good - but like them at dougs too and ya get get much more

but the hush puppies, slaw and steamed oysters in butter & garlic were good at Charley's


----------



## LadyGunner (Feb 6, 2008)

Jmike said:


> OH my...back in my old days i spent many a day and night at the Oyster King. LOL



it looks like a fun place to hang out & shoot pool
watch sports
play keno
even tho I dont drink anymore -
its close to my house


----------



## Jranger (Feb 6, 2008)

LadyGunner said:


> it looks like a fun place to hang out & shoot pool
> watch sports
> play keno
> even tho I dont drink anymore -
> its close to my house



So... we can count you in for lunch then right???


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Feb 6, 2008)

Friday???


----------



## Jranger (Feb 6, 2008)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Friday???



Handgunhtr can't go then....


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Feb 6, 2008)

Thrusday???


----------



## Jranger (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm there.... Thursday at noon or noon-thirty? Anyone?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Feb 6, 2008)

(yelling from my office to his) I'll be there. Your driving this time right?


----------



## Jranger (Feb 6, 2008)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> (yelling from my office to his) I'll be there. Your driving this time right?



Sure...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 6, 2008)

I been in bed since 7:30 am yesterday,think rst is the best thing for this junk.anyway,I'm feeling better today and will try to be there tomorrow,although if the wife finds out,I may have to bring her too.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Feb 6, 2008)

I'll be there.  Oyster King or Charley's?


----------



## Jranger (Feb 6, 2008)

I have only been to the Oyster King.... If either of you guys have a preference or know that one is better than the other post it and we'll just be there... They aren't very far apart I don't think...


----------



## HandgunHTR (Feb 6, 2008)

Oyster King it is!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 6, 2008)

I'll see y'all at oyster king,at noon.I drive a white ford ranger,white camper shell,deer's butt dent in driver door


----------



## Jranger (Feb 6, 2008)

White Dodge... Red GA cap...


----------



## fishybzness (Feb 7, 2008)

So Oyster King Thurs @ 12?

I gonna try to make it and meet some youn's!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 7, 2008)

fishybzness said:


> So Oyster King Thurs @ 12?
> 
> I gonna try to make it and meet some youn's!



Yeah man...

Oyster King hwy 41, 12'ish...


----------



## Jranger (Feb 7, 2008)

Come on out folks, were eatin today at noon!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Feb 7, 2008)

I cant make it, I got called into work


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Feb 7, 2008)

Bout that time.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm walkin out the door


----------



## Jranger (Feb 7, 2008)

Good lunch guy's!!!
Jeff, Nice to meet you. We should try to this more often, I never grow tired of the special or the company!!!


----------



## HandgunHTR (Feb 7, 2008)

Yep.  Had fun.

Next time we gotta get Ambassadeer to eat some of them oysters!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Feb 7, 2008)

HandgunHTR said:


> Yep.  Had fun.
> 
> Next time we gotta get Ambassadeer to eat some of them oysters!



 Im stickin to the fried scrimps.

SEE YALL NEXT TIME!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 7, 2008)

Twas great to meet y'all,that hour went by way too fast.

AmBassadeer,I right with ya.I'll stick with the fried shrimp too


----------



## Jranger (Mar 24, 2008)

Anyone up for round two?????
I'll open with Friday, unless anyone else has another date more favorable. I'm flexible ....


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Mar 24, 2008)

I guess I could make it.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Mar 24, 2008)

*Charlies*

Any Newbies Allowed.i Work About 2 Blocks From There And Love The Special Oysters.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Mar 24, 2008)

Friday will work for me!  

MMMMmmmmm......Oysters.


----------



## Jranger (Mar 25, 2008)

Come on Drop......


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Mar 25, 2008)

DROPPINEM said:


> Any Newbies Allowed.i Work About 2 Blocks From There And Love The Special Oysters.



Heck ya come on out!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm leaving for washington county at noon today,don't know when I'll be back.

But ya done got my mouth waterin


----------



## Jranger (Mar 25, 2008)

We need to entice LadyGunner out one of these day's. I know she's a local as well...


----------



## LadyGunner (Mar 26, 2008)

Jranger said:


> We need to entice LadyGunner out one of these day's. I know she's a local as well...



Hey!  I just noticed this..

are ya'll planning this Fri?
Oyster King?  the new place on 41?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Mar 26, 2008)

LadyGunner said:


> Hey!  I just noticed this..
> 
> are ya'll planning this Fri?
> Oyster King?  the new place on 41?



Yep


----------



## LadyGunner (Mar 26, 2008)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Yep



what time?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Mar 26, 2008)

12 lunch


----------



## Jranger (Mar 27, 2008)

Who's coming out? We should get a tentative head count so we can all sit together...


----------



## LadyGunner (Mar 27, 2008)

I'll probably make it over - depends on how my morning goes in the office.


----------



## Jranger (Mar 28, 2008)

bump...


----------



## Ol' Red (Mar 28, 2008)

I might be able to make it...

Red


----------



## LadyGunner (Mar 28, 2008)

too early for me today
especially since I was away from work most of yesterday taking mom out for bday lunch

I'll keep an eye out for the next Oyster king lunch and plan ahead to get there

have fun!


----------



## Jranger (Mar 28, 2008)

Buck, Ole Red...
Nice to finally get out and meet you guys. Nice new truck there HTR...


----------



## HandgunHTR (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks.  Good to see you again Jranger.

Nice to meet you Buck and Ole Red.


----------



## Jranger (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm gettin a taste for the special again..... Anyone up for a lunch?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Apr 23, 2008)

Sure, I  missed the last due to strep throat.


----------



## Jranger (Apr 23, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 24, 2008)

Friday is good for me,any place in acworth.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 24, 2008)

I think ambassadeer owes a lunch though,he's buying lunches for other folk


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Apr 24, 2008)

Jeff Raines said:


> I think ambassadeer owes a lunch though,he's buying lunches for other folk



Dont let those Hens fool ya!!!!


----------



## Buck (Apr 24, 2008)

I can make it today, but not tomorrow.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Apr 24, 2008)

Next week would be best fer me,,,,


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 25, 2008)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Next week would be best fer me,,,,


holla


----------



## Jranger (Apr 25, 2008)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Next week would be best fer me,,,,



Yeah, me too.....

Maybe Friday May 2nd???? Noonish...
Anyone?


----------



## Buck (Apr 25, 2008)

Tentative at best for me, otherwise I’ll be there...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 25, 2008)

sounds good to me


----------



## Jranger (Apr 25, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> Tentative at best for me, otherwise I’ll be there...


----------



## HandgunHTR (Apr 25, 2008)

I can't make it next week.  We are doing an audit at work all week, so I am going to be tied up.


----------



## Jranger (Apr 28, 2008)

HandgunHTR said:


> I can't make it next week.  We are doing an audit at work all week, so I am going to be tied up.



Bummer... Maybe next time.


----------



## DRB1313 (Apr 28, 2008)

I'll mark my calender for Fri. at Noon. I will check back to see if it holds up.


----------



## Jranger (Apr 29, 2008)

Ambassadeer, DRB, Buck (maybe), Me for sure, and .....?
Anyone else?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 30, 2008)

Wife said it was okay for me to go


----------



## Buck (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm still good to go!


----------



## Jranger (Apr 30, 2008)

Jeff Raines said:


> Wife said it was okay for me to go



Your freakin me out with that avatar....

ok then... Buck, Jeff, Ambass, DRB, myself, and who knows!


----------



## Win Mag (Apr 30, 2008)

*Lunch Friday*

I might be able to go if I can get out of there by 1:00 to 1:15.


----------



## Jranger (May 1, 2008)

Win Mag said:


> I might be able to go if I can get out of there by 1:00 to 1:15.



They are good about getting your food to you quickly, but were bad about chattin for a while after we eat. Come on anyway...


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 1, 2008)

yeah,you can leave anytime you want


----------



## Win Mag (May 2, 2008)

As of right now, it looks good.


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 2, 2008)

Win Mag said:


> As of right now, it looks good.



Cool

I just got through with lunch,looking forward to the shrimp supper


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (May 2, 2008)

Yall got ur oyster faces on!?


----------



## Buck (May 2, 2008)

I'll be there, what time?


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 2, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> I'll be there, what time?



noonish


----------



## DRB1313 (May 2, 2008)

Crap!!! Is this today? I almost forgot.

12:00  Oyster King Right?  Help my poor memory. Is this on the right going north on 41?


----------



## Buck (May 2, 2008)

Yes, it's on the right.  Just before you get to blue springs road.


----------



## DRB1313 (May 2, 2008)

Sweet! See Ya'll there!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 3, 2008)

Had a great time today
DRB,WinMag,and Buck#4-great to meet y'all
Jranger and Ambassadeer-great to see y'all again

Next place we eat,one of y'all gonna have to scout out the toilets to let me know what kind of hand drying technology is in place


----------



## Buck (May 3, 2008)

Jeff Raines said:


> Had a great time today
> DRB,WinMag,and Buck#4-great to meet y'all
> Jranger and Ambassadeer-great to see y'all again
> 
> Next place we eat,one of y'all gonna have to scout out the toilets to let me know what kind of hand drying technology is in place



Ain't technology wonderful?    Just wait until you run into a toilet that automatically flushes...   

Come back and see us in a few weeks Jeff when we do it again...


----------



## Win Mag (May 3, 2008)

I had a great time meeting everyone today.  Great idea.  The only question is when are we planning on going back?
Jeff.......the next time we go out I'll bring some hand sanitizer, so you won't have to worry about scoping out the bathrooms.


----------



## dawg2 (May 3, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> Just wait until you run into a toilet that automatically flushes...



Yeah, that one is a little creepy


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (May 5, 2008)

Good to meet you Win Mag, nice to see everybody again. Jeff thanks fer the cupon. See yall next time!


----------



## Jranger (May 5, 2008)

Good to see you guys again... Nice to meet ya Win Mag.


----------



## Win Mag (May 5, 2008)

Thanks Jranger and AmBASSaDEER.  It's nice to hang out with other people that like to hunt/fish.  Most of the people that I work with seem to talk about business everytime we go to lunch. Just keep me posted when ya'll are planning on going back.


----------



## Jranger (May 27, 2008)

Anyone up for Oysters on Friday????


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (May 27, 2008)

how many times can you re-use the same thread... 

Ok I'll go.


----------



## Queegua (May 27, 2008)

Oyster king on Cobb Pkwy?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (May 27, 2008)

Queegua said:


> Oyster king on Cobb Pkwy?



yep


----------



## Hunter922 (May 27, 2008)

Wish I could make the lunch on Friday but work a little far away to make it..Give me a review of the food. We loved the old Oyster King....So does it compare ? We are going to eat there on Wednesday night..any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Jranger (May 27, 2008)

Hunter922 said:


> Wish I could make the lunch on Friday but work a little far away to make it..Give me a review of the food. We loved the old Oyster King....So does it compare ? We are going to eat there on Wednesday night..any help would be appreciated.



It has the same owners and food is the same from what I remember. I enjoy eating there and I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 28, 2008)

I won't be able to make that one,wife and kids off for the summer,I'd have to bring them too.
I try to keep them away from the good places to eat.$menue at McD's for them


----------



## Queegua (May 29, 2008)

What time we a shootin fer on friday? or is it still a go?


----------



## Jranger (May 29, 2008)

Noon, or there about...


----------



## HandgunHTR (May 29, 2008)

I won't be able to make it on Friday.  I am a little too far away to make it (Ireland).


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (May 29, 2008)

HandgunHTR said:


> I won't be able to make it on Friday.  I am a little too far away to make it (Ireland).



What? Dang, what you doin out ther? I guess you are a lil far...


----------



## Queegua (May 29, 2008)

I'll see ya'll then.


----------



## DRB1313 (May 29, 2008)

Sounds good. I'll write myself a note, cause I sure won't remember


----------



## Jranger (May 29, 2008)

HandgunHTR said:


> I won't be able to make it on Friday.  I am a little too far away to make it (Ireland).



Dang man!!! You on vacation or work? Have a pint or twelve for me will ya!


----------



## Jranger (May 30, 2008)

Noon today, be there!


----------



## HandgunHTR (May 30, 2008)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> What? Dang, what you doin out ther? I guess you are a lil far...



Here for work.  But have seen a fair bit of the countryside driving from Dublin to Galway and around the site that I am at.  I have also consumed my fair share of Guiness.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (May 30, 2008)

HandgunHTR said:


> Here for work.  But have seen a fair bit of the countryside driving from Dublin to Galway and around the site that I am at.  I have also consumed my fair share of Guiness.



Sounds good, have fun and be safe.


----------



## HandgunHTR (May 30, 2008)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Sounds good, have fun and be safe.



Thanks, will do.

Have some shrimp for me.  And JRanger, have a couple of oysters for me!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (May 30, 2008)

HandgunHTR said:


> Thanks, will do.
> 
> Have some shrimp for me.  And JRanger, have a couple of oysters for me!



Oh you havent heard Im eattin oysters now

Hey Jranger you ready?


----------



## Jranger (May 30, 2008)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Oh you havent heard Im eattin oysters now
> 
> Hey Jranger you ready?



Yup.......


----------



## Queegua (May 30, 2008)

maybe next time guys ...had to work thru lunch....hope you had some good eats!


----------



## Jranger (Jun 1, 2008)

Queegua said:


> maybe next time guys ...had to work thru lunch....hope you had some good eats!




It was good Queegua! Maybe you can make it out next time, when everyone gets in from out of town. We even had the pleasure of whitnessing a "Craigslist Hookup" .


----------



## Queegua (Jun 1, 2008)

In the words of Hank Hill "What the H*!!?" Craigs list hookup...some new hippy term?


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jun 2, 2008)

Jranger said:


> It was good Queegua! Maybe you can make it out next time, when everyone gets in from out of town. We even had the pleasure of whitnessing a "Craigslist Hookup" .



What, did Buck #4 finally find that Titanium-Kevlar indestructable bumper that he has been dreaming about?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 2, 2008)

Jranger said:


> It was good Queegua! Maybe you can make it out next time, when everyone gets in from out of town. We even had the pleasure of whitnessing a "Craigslist Hookup" .



 you called it,,,,,


----------



## Queegua (Jun 2, 2008)

HandgunHTR said:


> What, did Buck #4 finally find that Titanium-Kevlar indestructable bumper that he has been dreaming about?


 
I need one too! after the run in at Unicoi...tell ya'll bout that when i'm there..but at least no damage wuz done


----------



## Jranger (Jun 5, 2008)

Anyone up for lunch tomorrow? I know Win Mag, Ambassadeer and myself are kicking it around...


----------



## DRB1313 (Jun 5, 2008)

If I am invited, I could be there.


----------



## Queegua (Jun 5, 2008)

Me too...I need some good c food...


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 5, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> If I am invited, I could be there.



We discussed it,,,,, you can come


----------



## Jranger (Jun 5, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> If I am invited, I could be there.



Only if you get on Craigslist an rustle up some dates fer us...


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 5, 2008)

Jranger said:


> Only if you get on Craigslist an rustle up some dates fer us...


----------



## Queegua (Jun 5, 2008)

I'll take mine without the


----------



## DRB1313 (Jun 5, 2008)

Since I got Ya'lls phone #s last time, It was easy to post your ads for you.
You should be expecting calls shortly. I was even able to post your photos from the Shindig.


----------



## Jranger (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh great....
A fan of the Village People just called me... Thanks DRB for posting mine in the MFM section....


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## DRB1313 (Jun 5, 2008)

Wait til the ABD starts getting his calls


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jun 5, 2008)

I am meeting Markn30135 at Gumbeaux's in Douglasville tomorrow for a little wheeling, dealing and BSing.  So tomorrow is out, unless ya'll want to meet us there at 1.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 5, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> Since I got Ya'lls phone #s last time, It was easy to post your ads for you.
> You should be expecting calls shortly. I was even able to post your photos from the Shindig.





Jranger said:


> Oh great....
> A fan of the Village People just called me... Thanks DRB for posting mine in the MFM section....





DRB1313 said:


> Wait til the ABD starts getting his calls


----------



## Buck (Jun 5, 2008)

Have a meeting in the early morning tomorrow, if it's over in time I'll see ya there...


----------



## Jranger (Jun 5, 2008)

Man, I wish I had known that before seting this up I have wanted to try that place for a while...


----------



## DRB1313 (Jun 5, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> Have a meeting in the early morning tomorrow, if it's over in time I'll see ya there...


Do you need a date too?


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jun 5, 2008)

Jranger said:


> Man, I wish I had known that before seting this up I have wanted to try that place for a while...



Stop wanting and GO!  You will not regret it.  One word of advise though, don't eat for like two days before going and you might be able to finish your plate.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 5, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> Do you need a date too?






HandgunHTR said:


> Stop wanting and GO!  You will not regret it.  One word of advise though, don't eat for like two days before going and you might be able to finish your plate.



set one up fer in a couple weeks


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 6, 2008)

noon today


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jun 8, 2008)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> set one up fer in a couple weeks



How about a family dinner?  It would be nice to meet families too.


----------



## Jranger (Jun 8, 2008)

HandgunHTR said:


> How about a family dinner?  It would be nice to meet families too.



I'm game on that idea...


----------



## ddavis1120 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm up for Charley's...I'm almost out of moonshine.  Just when I think I've seen everything, I realize I haven't.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Jun 12, 2008)

ddavis1120 said:


> I'm up for Charley's...I'm almost out of moonshine.  Just when I think I've seen everything, I realize I haven't.



YEAH TELL ME ABOUT IT.BETTER EAT AT CHARLIES WHILE WE STILL CAN!


----------



## Hunter922 (Jun 22, 2008)

When is the next oyster king lunch ??


----------



## dixie (Jun 22, 2008)

Hunter922 said:


> When is the next oyster king lunch ??



What kind of greens do they serve on the salads??


----------



## Jranger (Jun 22, 2008)

Hunter922 said:


> When is the next oyster king lunch ??



Throw a date out there, I'm always game for some oysters!!


----------



## Hunter922 (Jun 23, 2008)

Friday is good for me ,  anybody else ??


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 23, 2008)

Thats when we usually go. Im in


----------



## Jranger (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm game!!!


----------



## Queegua (Jun 23, 2008)

Up to my elbows in Horses...ifin' I get a free friday I'll be there....It's a dirty job but somebodys gotta do it...


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jun 23, 2008)

You guys are killing me!  Can we do it next week?  I am not in town in this week.


----------



## Jranger (Jun 23, 2008)

HandgunHTR said:


> You guys are killing me!  Can we do it next week?  I am not in town in this week.



If not I'll go next week too... I love them dang oysters!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 24, 2008)

I go every week so....


----------



## Hunter922 (Jun 24, 2008)

Can't do it next week it's the 4TH of July....Who else is coming this Friday ( 27th)??
What time 12:00 , 12:30 ???


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 24, 2008)

Hunter922 said:


> Can't do it next week it's the 4TH of July....Who else is coming this Friday ( 27th)??
> What time 12:00 , 12:30 ???



we useually shoot fer noon


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jun 24, 2008)

Hunter922 said:


> Can't do it next week it's the 4TH of July....Who else is coming this Friday ( 27th)??
> What time 12:00 , 12:30 ???




It doesn't have to be Friday.  Maybe Wednesday?


----------



## Jranger (Jun 24, 2008)

HandgunHTR said:


> It doesn't have to be Friday.  Maybe Wednesday?



I will have to check and see, were supposed to have witness testing sometime next week on a big system. I will find out and let you know...


----------



## DBM78 (Jun 25, 2008)

I saw the post. And hate to be the one to tell you but I heard the owner got locked up for dealing drugs from the Charlies oyster king. Yall check to see if its still open. It could be a rumor but thats the word around town. The one I'm talking about is off of old hwy 41. I heard the news about the drugs up there this past week. Just giving you guys the heads up.


----------



## Jranger (Jun 25, 2008)

DBM78 said:


> I saw the post. And hate to be the one to tell you but I heard the owner got locked up for dealing drugs from the Charlies oyster king. Yall check to see if its still open. It could be a rumor but thats the word around town. The one I'm talking about is off of old hwy 41. I heard the news about the drugs up there this past week. Just giving you guys the heads up.



Were close personal friends of the owners, so it's not a problem...


----------



## DROPPINEM (Jun 25, 2008)

DBM78 said:


> I saw the post. And hate to be the one to tell you but I heard the owner got locked up for dealing drugs from the Charlies oyster king. Yall check to see if its still open. It could be a rumor but thats the word around town. The one I'm talking about is off of old hwy 41. I heard the news about the drugs up there this past week. Just giving you guys the heads up.



JUST EAT THERE LAST FRIDAY FOR LUNCH.


----------



## dixie (Jun 25, 2008)

DBM78 said:


> I saw the post. And hate to be the one to tell you but I heard the owner got locked up for dealing drugs from the Charlies oyster king. Yall check to see if its still open. It could be a rumor but thats the word around town. The one I'm talking about is off of old hwy 41. I heard the news about the drugs up there this past week. Just giving you guys the heads up.



Yep, saw it on the news, the one over in Acworth, the law picked up the owners for selling mj, from what the news said they were closed only for a few hours tho


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 25, 2008)

DBM78 said:


> I saw the post. And hate to be the one to tell you but I heard the owner got locked up for dealing drugs from the Charlies oyster king. Yall check to see if its still open. It could be a rumor but thats the word around town. The one I'm talking about is off of old hwy 41. I heard the news about the drugs up there this past week. Just giving you guys the heads up.





dixie said:


> Yep, saw it on the news, the one over in Acworth, the law picked up the owners for selling mj, from what the news said they were closed only for a few hours tho



Thats not the one we go to. That one is in "downtown" Acworst. We eat at the one right the on 41.


----------



## dixie (Jun 25, 2008)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Thats not the one we go to. That one is in "downtown" Acworst. We eat at the one right the on 41.



I'd wondered which one y'all went too, I'm by there all the time but never have eaten there, from the posts, it must be a great place to eat


----------



## Hunter922 (Jun 25, 2008)

dixie said:


> I'd wondered which one y'all went too, I'm by there all the time but never have eaten there, from the posts, it must be a great place to eat



Come join us Dixie !!!!!!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 25, 2008)

Hunter922 said:


> Come join us Dixie !!!!!!



X2


----------



## dixie (Jun 25, 2008)

K, somebody just let me know when the next time y'all are going to be there


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 25, 2008)

Friday noon. really almost every Friday..


----------



## Hunter922 (Jun 25, 2008)

MMMM...... Shrimp , oysters , ...... Good food....any one else going to make it ??


----------



## Jranger (Jun 25, 2008)

I'll be there, wearing my flack jacket on the way home though...


----------



## DBM78 (Jun 25, 2008)

I didn't know the new one was still called Charlie's Oyster King. I thought is was just OYSTER KING.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 26, 2008)

DBM78 said:


> I didn't know the new one was still called Charlie's Oyster King. I thought is was just OYSTER KING.



It is.

I might not be ther tomorrow,,taking the day off,depends on where we fish.


----------



## Jranger (Jun 26, 2008)

DBM78 said:


> I didn't know the new one was still called Charlie's Oyster King. I thought is was just OYSTER KING.



Your right...now I think its just oyster cafe... Same folks new building.


----------



## Hunter922 (Jun 26, 2008)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> It is.
> 
> I might not be ther tomorrow,,taking the day off,depends on where we fish.



To hot to fish at 12:00 ...
Do we have enough for a lunch so far ??? Or are we going to lunch some other 
time.......


----------



## Jranger (Jun 27, 2008)

Roll Call.... who's coming?


----------



## LadyGunner (Jul 3, 2008)

I hope oyster king is gun friendly?
We can carry legally in there!

now I just have to get my butt over there one day when ya'll will be there on a friday.  y'eat lunch when I'm eating breakfast


----------



## DROPPINEM (Jul 3, 2008)

LadyGunner said:


> I hope oyster king is gun friendly?
> We can carry legally in there!
> 
> now I just have to get my butt over there one day when ya'll will be there on a friday.  y'eat lunch when I'm eating breakfast



LADY GUNNER I HATE TO BREAK THE  BAD NEWS BUT HAVE YOU DRIVEN PAST CHARLIES IN THE PAST TWO DAYS?THERE IS A SIGN OUTSIDE THAT STATES"CLOSED FOR BUSINESS BY THE CITY OF ACWORTH".......I KNOW,I KNOW IT IS A TERRIBLE THING.


----------



## LadyGunner (Jul 3, 2008)

DROPPINEM said:


> LADY GUNNER I HATE TO BREAK THE  BAD NEWS BUT HAVE YOU DRIVEN PAST CHARLIES IN THE PAST TWO DAYS?THERE IS A SIGN OUTSIDE THAT STATES"CLOSED FOR BUSINESS BY THE CITY OF ACWORTH".......I KNOW,I KNOW IT IS A TERRIBLE THING.




the oyster restaurant on highway 41 is closed?


----------



## DROPPINEM (Jul 3, 2008)

LadyGunner said:


> the oyster restaurant on highway 41 is closed?



SORRY I THOUGHT YOU WERE TALKING ABOUT CHARLIES OYSTER KING ON OLD HWY 41 NOT THE OYSTER CAFE ON HWY 41.


----------



## Jranger (Jul 7, 2008)

So, anyone up for this week? Maybe Thursday?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 7, 2008)

ok.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jul 7, 2008)

Thursday is good for me!


----------



## Jranger (Jul 8, 2008)

Hangun..
Ambassadeer...
Me....
Any others gonna make it out?


----------



## dixie (Jul 8, 2008)

Jranger said:


> Hangun..
> Ambassadeer...
> Me....
> Any others gonna make it out?



If somebody will shoot me a PM as a reminder, I'll try to make it Thurs


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 8, 2008)

dixie said:


> If somebody will shoot me a PM as a reminder, I'll try to make it Thurs



gottcha


----------



## Jranger (Jul 9, 2008)

Bump...tomorrow....


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 10, 2008)

anybody gonna be able to make it???


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 10, 2008)

Well were still gonna go.


----------

